# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key  GcProKey0023 Very Exclusive !! MTK Imei Permanent & Qualcomm Imei1&2 & Samsung Koren

## mohamed73

*GcProKey Team Happy to Release UPDATE23 
GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0017 released.*  *Grand GcProKey Update !!*   *Exclusively & World's 1st*  *Added MTK Android Permanent !! Imei Repair.*No CDC Drivers neededNo Mess Up with DriversNo Pc Hang cause of Drivers ConflictNo Effect on Imei even after Hardreset PhoneJust Adb + Root Needed   *Exclusively & World's 1st* * Added QCOM New Method for*Repair Imei1 & Imei2We called "GCEFS_Method"DIAG Port Selection Needed to doBeta   *Exclusively & World's 1st*  *Added Samsung KOREAN*phones special algo forimei cert write Models:SM-N900LSM-N900SSM-G900SSM-G900KSM-G900L    *Exclusively & World's 1st* *Added Samsung CDMA MEID CERTIFICATE Write support*Beta   *Added Samsung Exynos older phones Sim Unlock*  ADB + ROOTUse ADB UnlockBeta   * Added Samsung Exynos older phones Read IMEICERT* ADB + ROOTUse ADB UnlockBeta   * Added Patch Cert for BCM devices*  S7272 etcany digit imei is possible nowBeta   * Added Patch Cert for SPD devices*  many old devices
any digit imei is possible nowBeta    *Added database for exynos security keys.*  for future Reuse.   *Added ENABLE UART*  for many new devices have problem with battery tap and can't remove battery ADB + ROOT *#7284# no need now   *Improved QCN READ WRITE support for cdma samsung...**Improved SPD Unlock Real direct unlock for all spreadtrum samsung..**Improved ENABLE DIAG now real working diag enable solution*  root need just to skip code *#0808# can use this with or without root*Improved sp handle on samsung and other devices fixed old bug too.**Improved NV_Method for imei2 repair.**Improved NEWQC_Method for imei1 & imei2 repair.**Improved mtk imei repair.**Improved eyxnos internal checker.**Improved Samsung imeicert write usb*  was reporting fail even if it was pass*Improved root checker fail on older os.**Improved Samsung sprint unlock for other roots*  should work fine now on 64bit and 32bit*Improved Samsung tmobile unlock for other roots*  should work fine now on 64bit and 32bit lib*Some Test Reports*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*→Download Area
link1= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link2= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link3= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    →For buy Online
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  →For Reseller & Distributors Prices 
Contact at Skype: Faisal_Computer   →For End User Discount
Contact at Skype: Faisal_Computer *  *→For Activations 
Contact at Skype: Faisal_Computer     Note:  MTK Android permanent imei will work on any CLONE PHONE,HTC MTK,SONY  MTK,SAMSUNG MTK CLONE,ETC any other which is not AES protected.
Note2: MTK Android need rooted device.. no need any meta driver or db file. or any preloader stuff.. 
Note3: QCOMM "GCEFS_Method" Can work on EFS CLOSED PHONES TOO.. 
note last: Copy paste haver new job now.. hurry start your CTRL+C & CTRL+V*

----------

